# Harry Potter



## wasabi (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm a big Harry Potter fan. My "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" is reserved and I will pick it up on Saturday. I'm too old to stay up for the midnight party....Wasabi


----------



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone would start an HP thread.  I ordered mine from Amazon, they were offering day of release delivery.  I'd like to go to a midnight party or something but living 45 minutes out of town with a 2 year old would make it difficult.  I'm amped!  We are planning a road trip to NM in Sept and we will get HP6 on disk so we can listen to it.  

Are you a fan of the Inheritance trilogy?  The second book in the trilogy will be out in August, I'm excited about that as well.

And the forth HP movie will be out this fall, they released the preview and it looks good.  I expect they will have cut out a ton of things but it's hard to fit a 700 page book inot a 2 hour movie.  

I'm glad you share my enthusiasm!
-Brooke


----------



## wasabi (Jul 15, 2005)

Inheritance trilogy? Who is the author, I might get the first one before the next one comes out.

I was begining to think that I was the only HP fan. A midnight party is a couple of miles from where I live. I'll just watch it on the news on Saturday. Can't wait to get my hands on HP6 and I'm looking forward to the next movie. Good reading!.........wasabi


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2005)

no offense, but what the heck is a book release party? does everyone show up at a designated time with their newly purchased books, then sit down and read to themselves? lol, (i'm not a reader - the info gets into your brain too slow). wow, sounds exciting... (only kidding)

actually, i can see the value of books at least in this way. the cast of kids from the harry potter movies are getting a bit long in the tooth to be playing adolescents. in the last movie, the boys had more cracks in their voices than the great wall of china. and the little girl was becoming quite a beeotch...


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 15, 2005)

I am amused when visiting King's Cross station in London.  There is now a large sign next to platform 9 - which says Platform 9 3/4 - where the Hogwart's express leaves for school.

There are always groups of tourists, taking pictures beside the sign and often they are holding one of the HP books.

J K Rowling lives in Edinburgh (oh and in a huge castle thingy that she bought in the highlands).  The restaurant where she used to sit to write the first novel was owned by her brother-in-law and she used to sit at one of the tables for most of the day, nursing a cup of coffee and scribbling away.  The restaurant is in Nicholson Street, and again it is a place of pilgrimage for Potter fans.

(No, I don't know her, but I have met her fairly newish husband at a number of events in the city!)


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2005)

Wasabi I was just about to start this thread when I saw you beat me to it    

I love the HP books. They are so well written and so engaging. I pre-ordered through Amazon and just got an email that my book has been shipped. I can't wait to sit at the pool and read this one!


----------



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Inheritance trilogy? Who is the author, I might get the first one before the next one comes out.


 
The first book is called Eragon and it's by Christopher Paolini.  It's a great book for HP fans.  This guy wrote the first book when he was 19!  This next one is also being highly anticipated.


----------



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

BTW, I might be missing from the forums until I finish this 6th book...


----------



## htc (Jul 15, 2005)

I love the HP series, I am going to wait until all the books have come out and then buy a box set. For now, I am number 644 on the waiting list at my local library. Shouldn't be too long a wait since they have 500 copies!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 15, 2005)

Bucky, I see you are in your "bah humbug" mood. You are to cute for words.

I will be checking this book out, corazon90. Thanks for the info.


----------



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> actually, i can see the value of books at least in this way. the cast of kids from the harry potter movies are getting a bit long in the tooth to be playing adolescents. in the last movie, the boys had more cracks in their voices than the great wall of china. and the little girl was becoming quite a beeotch...


 
I've heard a lot of comments about the cracking voices, which I think is kind of funny.  I mean, that's what they would be going through anyway right?  Or just because they are book characters or movie characters they don't go through puberty?

Right now the kids in the movies are the same age as their characters are, or close to it anyhow.  

...and as far as the beeotch little girl, that is just the way her character is.


----------



## htc (Jul 15, 2005)

corazon90, I've heard good things of this book, I may check it out. 

I also like Inkheart and there is another book, for the life of me, I can't remember the name. It was fantasy like HP and a series of books. I think it's as good, if not even better than the HP series. I will try to hunt it down and post the name.


----------



## htc (Jul 15, 2005)

I found it!!! Yippeee! 

It's a series from Bill Pullman, *The His Dark Materials Series*
The Golden Compass, The Subtle Knife & The Amber Spyglass.

I'm not sure if I should be ashamed of reading (and enjoying) a book that's written for kids...


----------



## mandy (Jul 15, 2005)

*don't be ashamed*

I started reading the book after I saw my husbands grandmother reading it for her book club....I figured if they were reading it it must be good, right?  So I started reading and became addicted to them.  My husband and I are going to Barnes&Noble to get my copy tonight.  Its cute seeing all the kids there...last time when OofTP came out my husband saw one of his college buddies and his wife there...


----------



## corazon (Jul 16, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> It's a series from Bill Pullman, *The His Dark Materials Series*
> The Golden Compass, The Subtle Knife & The Amber Spyglass.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be ashamed of reading (and enjoying) a book that's written for kids...


 
I've read those books too and really enjoyed them. Don't feel silly for reading them, there are a lot of us out there. I feel like the good fantasy books are all for kids, for some reason...

Here are a few "adult books" you guys might enjoy
1. A trilogy by Lian Hearn called the Otori Tales. 
2. Cloud of Sparrows by TAKASHI MATSUOKA and Autum Bridge is a sequel.
3. Also, you've probably all seen the movie, but The Princess Bride is great! You can find it under S. Morgenstern or William Goldman. If you enjoyed the movie, you will enjoy the book.
4. The Time Traveler's Wife, I highly recommend! By Audrey Niffenegger. What an incredible book.
5. Another "kid's" book is The Bartimaeus Trilogy by Jonathan Stroud

I'd love to hear any recommendations if you guys have any.
-Brooke


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks for the info on the young wizards corazon. i didn't know the books were written to show the kids aging accordingly. i wonder if rowling intended it that way from the beginning, or started to age them to coincide with what would work with movie making?


----------



## corazon (Jul 16, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks for the info on the young wizards corazon. i didn't know the books were written to show the kids aging accordingly. i wonder if rowling intended it that way from the beginning, or started to age them to coincide with what would work with movie making?


 
Hmm...I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not.

Oh well, it makes sense to me.  At a certain age you just go through puberty, it's just a fact of life, so why is it such a big deal that the kid's voices were cracking in the movie?  I don't see anyone making a fuss because Hermione's chest was growing, she's just going through puberty too.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2005)

lol, uh oh, have i been that much of a smart heine lately?
i was being serious.

i hadn't noticed hermione's umm, growth spurt. the boys voices were obvious, tho. (it is painful to listen to. you wouldn't understand, it's a guy thing).
i didn't know the boys were _supposed_ to be growing up in each movie. i thought it was one of those things when a producer tries to squeeze a few movies out of a cast before they don't look like the cute kids they started out as.
like i said, it was smart, as far as movie making goes, to age the kids thru the stories. i wonder when rowling came up with the idea for it. did she plan it after the success of the first book, or did it come about as she wrote more and more books, and it fit into the whole package, including movies...


----------



## corazon (Jul 16, 2005)

Every book or every movie is another year. I think they were 11 in the first book, so they will be 16 in the new one. The book ends as the school year ends and they go home for the summer. 

Supposedly, Rowling had the entire plot planned out in her head from the start. In the first book, you find out about HP's arch enemy which the plot has been building to since. I think Rowling knew all along how many books she would write because even in the first book there are mysteries she doesn't explain and still hasn't explained but in my opinion she better get busy with these last two books. She has a lot of loose ends to tie up.

And as far as Hermione goes...maybe she grew those over the summer?


----------



## GB (Jul 16, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> And as far as Hermione goes...maybe she grew those over the summer?


Maybe she cast some sort of spell on herself. Actually maybe Ron did it


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 16, 2005)

The books are a series, supposed to coincide with the 'real' secondary school years of UK children.  The last of the books will be book7.  (Or so she says!)


----------



## htc (Jul 18, 2005)

corazon90, thanks for the recommendations, I've filed them away on my "to read" list.

Now I've been waiting to see any sort of feedback from people who already have their hands on the new book. I'm wait listed at the library. Anyone who has read anything from the new book, 

WITHOUT ANY SPOILERS, what do you think overall of what you have read? PLEASE don't put any sort of plot or detailed story info, just a reaction of if it met your expectations or not.

Thanks!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 18, 2005)

I read a little bit each night before bed. I've read up to page 129. I give it a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 18, 2005)

A lady I work with is an obsessed HP fan and is presenting a  paper at a HP conference in the UK next week. (The only Aussie!) The whole conference is full of HP trivia and trips and talks.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jul 18, 2005)

I got it on Saturday.  Almost done now.  Don't have it near me to check but I'm somewhere around page 550 i think.


----------



## corazon (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm around 300 pages, haven't read anything today though.  Just got home from work as my husband goes our to a class so it will be a couple hours before I get the kiddo to bed and have the peace I have longed for all day.  Loving the book though, how could I not?!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 18, 2005)

I hear they all DIED in the end!!!! *evil laughing!* 


I didnt read any of the books. I saw part of the last movie and practically fell asleep. Hey, Im a geek..... I like Star Wars, Star Trek and Doctor Who. But I just cant get into the hogwart thing.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 19, 2005)

htc, we got the book at the midnight release on Friday and by Sunday afternoon I had finished it.  Also got the audiotape set for Handy Husband to listen to on his 160-mile round trip work commute.

Yep, big Harry fans here.  The book is just as good as the first five.  Some surprises in this one.

Now when the heck is the next movie coming out???!!!


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jul 19, 2005)

I just finished it last night.  Thinking about starting a (spoiler) post where those of us who have finished the book can discuss issues there.

Very good though.  I got kinda weepy at the end with the dying and all.


----------



## corazon (Jul 19, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Also got the audiotape set for Handy Husband to listen to on his 160-mile round trip work commute.
> 
> Now when the heck is the next movie coming out???!!!


 
The Goblet of Fire movie will be coming out in November.  You can watch the preview at www.movies.com Looks good!

We are planning a big road trip in Sept and will be getting HP6 on cd to listen to on the way.  It should last us 2,000 miles!


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

Just finished, and boy it was sad.  I was fighting the tears back on the last chapter.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah it was a very emotional ending for sure!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 22, 2005)

Haven't read it but one of the kids in my class told everyone the end so that kind of ruines it for everyone. The friend who is going to the HP convention in London says that those deeply into HP discussions think we could have an Aslan or Gandalf situation coming on.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm.... not that I really enjoy the book or movies, I think we should put a SPOILER warning on the topic name.


----------

